# First time out with the Glock 27



## The Reaper (Sep 21, 2009)

First time with the Glock 27.

old gun was a Beretta PX4 .40 Full frame and I did A LOT better with the Glock than I did with the PX4 which is odd to me.

Here's the pics.



















these were at around 15 feet. I was VERY pleased with it and recoil was cake.

And here is an Artsy one.


----------



## jahpedro (Mar 19, 2010)

Nice pics:smt023

Did you have the px4 very long? I thought they were kinda new?


----------



## camaro*73 (Feb 19, 2010)

Nice! :smt023










------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Taurus 617SS2 7rd .357 Snub Nose Revolver
Taurus Judge 5rd .45/.410 Matte Stainless Revolver
Taurus PT 738 .380acp w/ 2 Magazines
2nd Gen Glock 17 9mm w/ 2 Magazines
3rd Gen Glock 22 .40 S&W RTF2 w/ Night Sights & 4 Magazines


----------



## The Reaper (Sep 21, 2009)

I bought the PX4 back in Sept. 2009. PX4 has actually been out since 2008. I thought it was much newer when I bought it as well. 

This is only the 2nd handgun I've ever owned and probably the 7th I've ever shot and I did the best with the Glock. Kinda weird but I feel extremely confident with this gun to use it for SD.


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

The Reaper said:


> I bought the PX4 back in Sept. 2009. PX4 has actually been out since 2008. I thought it was much newer when I bought it as well.
> 
> This is only the 2nd handgun I've ever owned and probably the 7th I've ever shot and I did the best with the Glock. Kinda weird but I feel extremely confident with this gun to use it for SD.


Beretta PX4 has been out since 2005.


----------



## The Reaper (Sep 21, 2009)

hahahahaha has it??? Dang I thought it was way newer than that!!!


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Reaper for your information:

If your shots group low and to the left most likely you are jerking the trigger instead of squeezing it.

If your shots group high to the left - say in the 9 o'clock to 12 o'clock position - you are probably anticipating the recoil and pushing the firearm up. This is called "riding the recoil". Groups in this area are also caused by lack of follow-through.

If your group is consistent at about 9 o'clock you most likely do not have your finger on the trigger properly. You are probably squeezing at an angle instead of straight back.

If you group is high to the right you may be "heeling" the firearm - anticipating the recoil and pushing with the heel of your hand.

If your shots group fairly consistently to the right in the 3 o'clock area you are probably "thumbing" the gun. That is, as the gun goes off you are pushing on the side of the frame with your thumb.

If your group is consistently low, say in the 6 o'clock area, you may be "breaking" your wrist, that is, anticipating the recoil and cocking the wrist down. Low shots also come from improper follow-through when the shooter relaxes too quickly.

If all the shots are hitting right, low, say in the 4 to 5 o'clock area, you may be tightening your grip just as the gun fires. This is another form of anticipating recoil.


----------



## The Reaper (Sep 21, 2009)

nice.....thanks for the tips.

I know i have a lot of issues with anticipating the recoil......so hard to get over and I don't know why. Don't get to shoot enough I guess.


----------



## Zertek (Dec 14, 2009)

Congrats on your new G27 :smt023


----------

